# FE35 (23c) oil leak advice



## NickInOz (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey all.

I'm new to the forum and am looking for some advice.

I've got a 1957 FE35 with a 23C engine that I've had for a couple of years now. She runs quite nicely although has a tendency to chuff/miss every now and then and puff a bit of white smoke from the exhaust. Seems to go away when it warms up a bit and under load as well. But hasn't bothered me and my tractor performs quite nicely
Recently I have sprung an oil leak though, not a massive one but a leak none the less. Doesn't leak as soon as I start up but once I've been working a while it becomes quite apparent but not gushing out. It's there though.

My problem is I'm not sure what you'd call where it's leaking from in order to order a seal/gasket. It's located under the injector pump on the assembly that incorporates the oil filler spout / injector pump mount. I can not for the life of me find a manual with decent references to the area of the engine/fuel system in question to guide me.

I have included a couple of photos of where my leak is coming from. On an interesting side not, I have tried nipping up the bolt that runs through where the leak is occurring, only a tad, not sure if I need to be careful of torque here, this doesn't seem to have done much for the leak but the missfire/white puff does seem to have lessened quite noticeably. Could be entirely coincidental I know.


So two questions i guess to those with a lot more knowledge than me.

1. What am I ordering? Seal / gasket name
2. Can I just whip the bolt out without risking dropping something into the sump? Because it looks kinda like it's holding something like a gear in place maybe.

Thanks in advance


Nick


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The leak is most likely oil coming past an O ring. Yes, there is a gear behind it. Getting to the O ring could be tricky, but possible. Removing the nut and copper washer shouldn't be a problem. The spindle supporting the gear is anchored with a bolt from the opposite side of the cover and if it's not disturbed, the spindle and gear should remain in place with no ill effect. The part behind the nut and washer will need to come out to access the O ring. That's the tricky part. Not much there to grab onto in order to pull it out. Never having done this myself, I can't say what will and what won't work. I think I would try penetrating oil around it first and some light "hammer and punch" type operations on the cover around it to see if it might show signs of loosening up. Then maybe loosening the bolt on the front side a couple turns, and a few smacks on the bolt to hopefully jar the spindle slightly rearward to gain some movement in the part in question I don't think that would create any problems with the gear or the internals.

Hope this link comes through. (ED40 also used the 23C)

https://na.apb.agcocorp.com/p/agcoallis/9001542b/l/22?tocGuid=d267d7b6-edf8-215d-a44b-0e5886680cb9


----------



## NickInOz (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey thanks heaps for the info.
Sadly the link didn't come through but I'm feling bouyed by the advice, might break out the tools when I get home and have a looksee.


----------



## NickInOz (Apr 19, 2020)

Just an update.
I was able to slide the shaft out just enough to remove the old o-ring and slip the new one on.
Leak solved. Of course a new one has popped up to replace it, but what do you expect from a 60+ year old tractor.


----------

